# what should the next animal crossing title be?



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

I think it should be Animal Crossing Maker.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 19, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Over the Bridge?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 20, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Old Leaf


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

Animal Crossing: New meme


----------



## Vickie (Mar 20, 2016)

♥_ animal crossing; good life _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 20, 2016)

Animal Crossing: It's Not Amiibo Festival!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 21, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Bump


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 21, 2016)

Animal Crossing:Let's *Build* a City


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Mar 21, 2016)

Animal Crossing

just

Animal Crossing


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 22, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Kinect Edition

This made me laugh so hard. I'm a horrible person.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

None of these are up to Nintendo standards, guys.
We want New Animal Crossing for NX, Animal Crossing Rumble, Animal Crossing Picross, Animal Crossing Party, Animal Crossing: Gold Edition, et cetera.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 25, 2016)

Animal crossing: Home Town, New Life, World Wide, Travel the World


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 25, 2016)

Animal Crossing: No Animals


----------



## Mura (Mar 25, 2016)

Crossing New: Leaf Animals


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 25, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Animal Crossing: No Animals



Or, Animal Crossing: Where?


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 25, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Bordelo of Blood.


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 25, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Highway to Hell


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 25, 2016)

Animal Crossing: I'm not another f***ing spinoff title!


----------



## carp (Mar 25, 2016)

animal crossing: a true money printer


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 26, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> I think it should be Animal Crossing Maker.



That was the last 3DS one, you made houses for these things, I don't want to do that anymore, I want a game that's been designed, and we control bigger stuff like where their houses go, PWPs for the town, etc. The name I'd use is Animal Crossing: NeXt, as an homage to the NX being the system that sees it NEXT- get it?


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 6, 2016)

Animal crossing: please forget amiibo festival exists


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 7, 2016)

Crossing Animals


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 8, 2016)

Animal Crossing: Meet the animals??


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

animal crossing: "get ready to have your social-life stolen again"


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

human walking


----------

